# Boffins design security chip to spot hidden hardware trojans in processors



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Scientists at the NYU Tandon School of Engineering have designed a new form of application-specific integrated circuit (ASIC) designed to spot hidden vulnerabilities deep within a processor's design.
> 
> Very few people run their own chip fabrication plants these days. Most processors are designed by one firm, which then outsources the actual building of the hardware to a company that has already spent many billions putting together a manufacturing facility. The fear is that a contractor might try and slip a hidden piece of architecture that could make the hardware insecure.
> 
> ...


Boffins design security chip to spot hidden hardware trojans in processors • The Register


----------

